# Can you remove fog light deflecters?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I was wondering if you were able to remove the fog light deflectors.
I'm not sure what they are called but the small round covers that are directly in front of the bulb.

I think if I removed that my fogs would be much brighter.


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

I doubt it, they are usually sealed and glued to prevent water and debris from hitting the bulb. Also if water gets in there the bulb might crack from the temp change or it could short it and burn out the bulb or corrode the socket.

Not 100% positive but most lens assembles are designed the same way.


----------

